# broccoli cheese dip with garlic cheese



## Raine (Mar 27, 2005)

broccoli cheese dip recipe with garlic cheese

 4  rolls garlic cheese -- cubed
 1/2 cup  butter or margarine
 1 medium  onion -- chopped
 2 cans  cream of mushroom soup
 1 large can  chopped green chili
 1 package  frozen broccoli -- (10 ounce) cooked & drained

In a skillet, melt butter and sauté onion; transfer to slow cooker. Add remaining ingredients, and cook on low, stirring occasionally, until cheese is melted. Keep on low heat and serve with chips or crackers


----------

